

Show HN: Tempo, a simple way to visualize how much email you get - teej
http://usetempo.com

======
zomgbbq
"CONNECTION LOST" error?

~~~
bmelton
Ditto. This might be related to the service itself, vs. an individual attempt
to connect, which I suspect due to the speed of the error.

------
teej
Hey Hacker News. This is an app I built over the last few days when I realized
I didn't know which email lists were sending me the most email. Please let me
know your thoughts, ideas, or questions.

~~~
anigbrowl
Give me a picture! No way am I giving you access to my inbox without anything
more than a pretty button.

~~~
SanjayUttam
Totally agree. This might be very cool (didn't read comments) but without
knowing what I'm signing up for I can't grant access to my GMail... The value
proposition is unknown.

------
wheelerwj
I really want to try this but I am still getting a connection lost error.

------
kurtfunai
If I deny access to my gmail, I get the generic rails 404 "The page you were
looking for doesn't exist."

------
AustinGibbons
I archive everything re: the "inbox zero" lifestyle (<http://inboxzero.com/>)
and when i click see my results it is just a blank page.

I would be really interested if you could pull from my archives! :-)

------
pspeter3
An example would be nice before I connect my GMail

~~~
teej
<http://usetempo.com/learn>

~~~
aberkowitz
Along with a call to action, this would serve as a better homepage than the
current one.

------
corin_
Bug report: you need to manually add some multi-part TLDs, right now it's
listing "co.uk", "org.uk" etc. as domains

------
bti
I keep getting a connection error, I'll try later. Also, you still have the
generic Rails README in the git repo.

------
garblegarble
Interesting, although it only works with TLDs (e.g. "amazon.co.uk" is reported
under "co.uk")

------
utunga
An explanation of the results would be very helpful. It works but I have no
idea what its telling me. Why are some boxes orange and some black?

~~~
teej
I've been working on ways to have this be more obvious with outright
explaining it.

Each column is a week, a black box means you had a day with an email, an
orange box means you had a day with > 1 email.

------
wheelerwj
connection lost.

